

Microsoft Office for $9.95 - Zaheer
http://www.microsofthup.com/hupus/home.aspx?culture=en-US&pcode=lookup&group=USPS

======
Zaheer
It seems if your company has Microsoft Office you may be eligible to buy it
for just 10 bucks. I though this was fake originally but Microsoft links to it
from their own site: [http://www.microsoft.com/government/en-
us/How_to_buy/Pages/h...](http://www.microsoft.com/government/en-
us/How_to_buy/Pages/home_use.aspx?wt.mc_id=HUP_goog)

------
zama
Drop the 95 cents as well. Now it's on $9.00. The best thing about this offer
is that almost all applications are included that are not offered in Home
edition. Good Luck Microsoft and Users..

------
alpb
That's old Office 2010, the all brand new Office 2013 is coming up in a few
months.

